# ECE Jack plane



## bobasaurus

I'm really impressed that you can flatten end grain cutting boards with that plane. Do you plane at a skew for a lower angle cut? I'll give this a try on my next cutting board.

I have the primus jack and it's a good plane, but one of the adjustment mechanisms is machined oddly making the lateral adjustment wonky (it always favors one edge). Maybe the standard wedged jack would be more useful.

A few more questinos about your plane (sorry, I'm a curious guy): how big is the mouth opening, and do you sharpen a camber on the blade? Thanks for the review.


----------



## waho6o9

Amazing, thanks for the review.


----------



## 33706

I like these, I have a couple of Emmerich, and two Nooitgedagt planes. If you're used to conventional Stanleys, these require a bit of getting used to. Once you discover the technical quirks and adapt to them, they are a joy to use.
One of my Nooitgedagt planes has a serious camber on the cutter, and I use it like a #40 scrub plane.

Thanks for a review on an often overlooked tool!


----------



## arthurbvb

When I am planing end grain I keep the plane at a skew. The bite which you take with the plane is less wide and I think therefore the plane is easier to push. I do not know if this changes the angle cut. It is very important to put a big chamfer on the far side of the cutting board otherwise the fibers will break out. When I start with planing, the cutting board I make sure that the blade is protruding a little more on one side of the plane. You do get more plane tracks but you can take a little deeper cut and it is easier to start. when the board is flat I resharpen my blade, put the blade straight and take some light passes and finish with a block plane. Afterwards you will only need little sanding.
I don't put a camber on a blade but I do put chamfers on the edges. I use diamond stones and a leather strop (the method I saw paul sellers do on youtube). I do have a big camber on my ECE scrub plane. I do not know the exact size of the mouth opening but I think that the mouth opening is a little bit bigger than in metal planes. But I don't think tear is a much bigger problem than with metal planes.

Poopiekat,
I also have one nooitgedacht chisel (very nice chisel) and a very long jointer plane from nooitgedacht which I find awkward to use because of its length. You are probably from holland or bought them there.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for the information Arthur. I'll have to give your one-edge-deeper trick a try.


----------



## TechRedneck

I picked up one of these at a flea market, $20 so I had to get it. Most of my planes are vintage metal, however many people discount the wood body planes at their own peril. These planes (when sharpened and tuned correctly) are an absolute dream to use. I love how smooth, light and fast they feel.



















Here is a shot of the medallion and the camber of the blade. I was surprised at the aggressiveness of the camber but it seems to work well and tears up the wood. One of these days I am going to get a replacement blade and put a slighter camber on it.

This is one of my favorite Jack planes.


----------



## arthurbvb

The plane you have looks like a scrub plane, I think I have the same. I use it a lot for dimensioning wood (across the grain)


----------

